# .Cross Help???



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone,


I have a Pure white Indian Fantail who decided to breed with this one:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7300&stc=1&d=1191537310









What happens when indian fantails breed with homers or regular pigeons?

The fantail is a Cock and the other is a hen, how will the babies come out? The hen seems to be a great flyer. Will the babies know how to fly? My fantail can hardly fly high and is hughe! What do you guys think? Please help.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So you'll have fluffy-tailed homers  or fantails that can navigate  
If the eggs haven't incubated, and you don't need the offspring, then dummy eggs!


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

richardtheman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I have a Pure white Indian Fantail who decided to breed with this one:
> ...


 Richard,,
If you were to look up "Garden Fantails" in the UK,, you would find what is now an accepted breed standard,, The Garden Fantail is in fact a cross of Indian Fantails and white homing pigeons,,
I have such a cross going here as well,,, they are beautiful birds,, basic homing instinct and flying ability,,,
Their fantails are not quite as large as the Indian,,and will fly and home within a few miles,,, they are too pretty to take too far and test their homing ability,, I don't want to lose any,, but are beautiful to watch peckin around the yard..
Gary H.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad this beauty found a mate and won't be lonely anymore. 
What color is the fantail?

Reti


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Reti said:


> I am so glad this beauty found a mate and won't be lonely anymore.
> What color is the fantail?
> 
> Reti


The Indian Fantail is Pure White


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

richardtheman said:


> The Indian Fantail is Pure White



Oh, then there is a good chance the babies will be all white. Nice

Reti


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

this i can awnser i have had a pure white inidian fantail mate with a pure white homer and i let them hatch them so i can sell the babys and it was a pure white homer with a tail like a fantail when she fly's her tail is bigger out.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> this i can awnser i have had a pure white inidian fantail mate with a pure white homer and i let them hatch them so i can sell the babys and it was a pure white homer with a tail like a fantail when she fly's her tail is bigger out.



the babies were able to fly ok? like escape predators? Any pictures?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i know she did fly around the coop some but i dont get much predators and no pics because i didnt know how to take pics and she is already gone


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

richardtheman said:


> *What happens when indian fantails breed with homers or regular pigeons?
> 
> **The fantail is a Cock and the other is a hen, how will the babies come out? The hen seems to be a great flyer. Will the babies know how to fly? My fantail can hardly fly high and is hughe! What do you guys think? Please help.



* Your going to get a mix of the two, can't guess on who they will look like. 

**Since one of them is not a great flyer chances are the babies may not be, and I wouldn't take the chance on flying them either. This is what happens when a flying breed mixes with fancy/show breed. It's "iffy".


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> * Your going to get a mix of the two, can't guess on who they will look like.
> 
> **Since one of them is not a great flyer chances are the babies may not be, and I wouldn't take the chance on flying them either. This is what happens when a flying breed mixes with fancy/show breed. It's "iffy".



Ok, thanks for the info.

My idea of flying is usually to watch them and let them go free for a couple hours under my supervision. Once they return to the coop, then lock them up. But I dont go to open areas and let them fly home. I guess it is more a freedom them then flying. usually when the do go free, they just hang around outside until they return to coop anyway.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Safety is the point I'm trying to make. Fancy pigeons are much more vulnerable to hawk attacks as they don't have the agility, the speed nor homing instinct of homing pigeons. They can outfly hawks and more. Pet pigeons (hand raised), like my two, are also vulnerable...as they think they are half human.


----------

